# Painting a Refrigerator



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

They sell appliance paint at the paint store
Usually a spray can


----------



## jmmv08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, it’s a spray. You can buy it at paint store.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

well... the paint can may say appliance white, but.

This is really an attempt at color matching.. 

Try to get info from the refrig manufacturer... backed enamel? powder coat? textured gloss resins? 

You may want to take some proper prep steps B4 U start spraying from the can. Take the info to a good paint store ( not the big box store).


----------



## home decorations (Sep 25, 2008)

Check this out http://www.rustoleum.com/product.asp?frm_product_id=33&SBL=


----------



## wormser (Dec 1, 2007)

Definitely use spray paint cans. I know Wal-Mart has spray paint that is specifically for metal in a variety of colors. I've used a Krylon paint on some metal rollup garage doors and it worked perfect. Just make sure and spray a little at a time because just one drip can make things look really ugly. Also keep track of the color you use.

*Freezers*


----------

